# Can I manually turn on my fan?



## OGTiago (Aug 28, 2008)

My laptop is plugged in most of the time. 

Is there a way for me to manually turn on my fan instead of waiting for it to automatically turn on?

I have a: 
Dell Inspiron I1520
Windows Vista Home Premium


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Have you looked at a utility like i8kfan? But I have to question why you would want to do this in the first place.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

AFAIK the fan is controlled by the motherboard. Although as for DELL I have read of a program that can do what you want in a similar manner:
http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/index.html


----------

